# A warm hide for chilly fall nights



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 13, 2013)

I put this in the debatable section because there is a tfo moderator and other members that seem to have a problem with me suggesting or doing my own electrical wiring. I took an old crock and taped some self regulating heat tape around the outside of it with a tape used for pvc, I then insulated the outside with armaflex insulation which is usually used in cold applications but also works with heat tape in a cooler environment. I then applied some water protection to the exposed areas with some lite weight aluminum tape and sheeting. This will hopefully let me keep some of the tortoises outside longer this fall, and if we get some nice weather this winter. I have a few more of the crocks that I picked up this summer to setup.


----------



## wellington (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow, that is fantastic. What a creative mind you have. I love it. And what, we shouldn't do our own electric? Oops, don't tell anyone about my new tort shed with electric. Oh, yes, we paid lots of money for an electrician  ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 14, 2013)

Pretty neat. 
How will you place it in the enclosure? Will you put dirt inside? Have you gotten any temperature readings yet?  I'm just a little curious lol

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## ascott (Sep 14, 2013)

Len how long does the adhesive smell linger when it is heated up....just curious 


Looks like a fantastic idea....


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 15, 2013)

I set it in the leopard tortoise enclosure yesterday, just used straw as a bedding. this morning outside air temps are around 48 degrees, temp readings were 61 at the entrance and 71 under the tortoise. the only glue used is on the armaflex seams and with the newer 620 black adhesive there is no smell, all other tapes and foil are the peel and stick type with no smell. It is working like I hoped it would, and only using about 14 watts of electricity. I wired some fence boards to the outside to protect it a little.


----------

